# power meter for a single circuit



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

I am looking for a practical affordable way to meter a single circuit for an electric pump. Just wondering what some you have experience with this?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

buy a regular kilowatt meter off of ebay. they have the A & S type. the A type the base is sort of built in.can be bought at around $10.:whistling2:


----------

